# Is this a Gaspergoo ?



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I caught it today on Lake Houston. It is 23 inches long and 7.2 Lbs


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

no clue maybe a freshwater drum that thing is huge.......


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like it to me.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely a freshwater drum, also known as gaspergou-Mike


----------



## Rob311 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes it is, samething as a freshwater drum.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Yep....that's a goo....


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, that's a fatdaddy of a drum. Nice catch!!


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

have any of yall ever eatin one?? i never have but i have eatin small black drum and they arent bad??


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

FYI That's a lake record! Submit it to TPWD!!! That's one of the biggest gasper I've ever seen.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

CoastalBent said:


> FYI That's a lake record. Submit it to TPWD!!!


Dang, it is. 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=0368


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gouber gou!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Hell yeah! Get that fish in to TPWD. Get your name in the books!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Did some checking last night and it looks like a new Lake Houston Gaspergou record. I called TPWD and got the information I needed. I will have him/her weighed today with an HEB certified scale and turned in to TPWD today. Don't know when it will make the books, but I will let everyone know when it does. Thanks for the the great feedback 2coolers!!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

nice!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

congrats on new lake record, has to make you glad you didn't eat him last night!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Way to go on the fish.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice record Goo! Green to ya!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

There ya go.... Immortalized for all eternity. Blew the old record out! Nice catch! Congrats!


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Made some grilled fish tacos out of a drum my wife caught from the Brazos last weekend. It has a firm, white flesh and is pretty easy to clean. Not the absolute best tasting fish in the world, but it is pretty good in a fish taco or stew.


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats Dead Bait...Looks like your little pro is happy too...Thanks for sharing your pics..


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Best eating fish in a lake aside from crappie.

Fillet the small ones and fry them.

For the five pounders on up, grill them on the halfshell just like you would a red or black drum. Good stuff.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow...thats a pretty fat goo!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

If that is the lake record for Houston or Conroe, Then I probably caught the lake record in Livingston this morning. I don't know what it weighed, but i CPR'd the goo and set it free. I'll post pics in the catfish lounge later, with the rest of my catfish pics.


----------

